# Swelling in chest



## Siva (Oct 7, 2017)

Two of my goats have swelling in the chest. Please help. My daughters are very worried. I can't afford a vet at the moment. the black/white one got it all of a sudden yesterday. the cream one always looks like that but from




























yesterday i feel like it looks more obvious.


----------



## Siva (Oct 7, 2017)

I forgot to mention. The cream one is definitely pregnant. The black/white one could be pregnant too.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Could be they discovered a hive of yellow jackets or wasps and got stung.


----------



## Siva (Oct 7, 2017)

Its possible, i am in the okanagan valley, bc, canda. It just started getting colder here. Does the spot look like something serious like CL?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is not a very common place for CL, and for it to show up in two at the same time seems odd.

Is the swelling soft or hard?


----------



## Siva (Oct 7, 2017)

It is tight but when i press i could feel like there is some liquid. The creamy one always seemed like it had fat there but it looks a little more obvious now. Does pregnancy have anything to do with this kinda bulge? Both of them should be pregnant. The creamy one is two months and the black/white is 52 days into the pregnancy


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Do goats get breasts? Maybe it's hormonal? This is interesting, can't wait till the veterans answer your question. I hope it's nothing major.
One thing I see that makes me shudder is the choke collar on the black one. I hope you just had it on her for the photo session. I HATE choke collars, I only use them as a training tool when I had an aggressive or untrained dog. I never left them on. I have heard so many horror stories of dogs getting hung up on something and choking to death. 
Please, do your own research if you don't believe me. And I am not criticizing you, your animals look very well cared for and you're here, right? I just know the dangers of these types of collars.

I use 100% leather on all my goats. Yeah, they chew on each others, but that's okay. If they get caught on a limb or in a fence, I would rather lose a collar then a goat.


----------



## Siva (Oct 7, 2017)

The goat came with the collar, there is nothing in my farm where she can get stuck. But once i get a bolt cutter i will cut it. My immediate concern is for the swelling. And sorry this is not interesting to me or my family we are in stress. Has no one ever seen or heard of a swelling in the chest? The animal vets near my place ask for insane amounts which i cannot afford right now. In Canada, the regulations around off the shelf medications are super strict, there are not many options. The black/white is the leader of the goat team. we are stressed. I don't want to give her antibiotics if that is not going to help and she is pregnant as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really hard to say. That swelling usually doesn't come with pregnancy but it doesn't look like a typical abscess either. Are you sure they couldn't have gotten into something that could have stung them?


----------



## Siva (Oct 7, 2017)

I would be glad if it turns out to be a sting. One of my other goat was stung by something a month ago in her face, her face got swollen and she was back normal the other day. But for this one, it has been two days. How long does a swelling from bee sting last compared to a wasp or a yellow jacket?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. You could give them children's benedryl at the child dose.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I gave a doe a CDT shot near the neck once and a week later she had a huge swelling on her chest, between the front legs. (I give regular CDT's, but over the rib cage, so I know a knot is from the shot. I'm super paranoid about CL! ) 

I have read about CDT reactions causing swelling and abscesses. Maybe that is what your goats have going on?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I agree with the others, looks like some reaction to a bite/sting. Benadryl is a good one and will help get that swelling down if that is the case. 

If it doesn't subside within a week or less, I would consider something else is the cause.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I truly didn't mean to take the focus off your original concern. Is the area hot? Does she try to rub/scratch it? Did both does come from the same place? Are they related to each other? (possibly hereditary) Do you have a "teaching" animal college you could take her to, they usually don't charge as much as a regular vet. If you think it may be a sting, try shaving the area and see if you can find the bite/sting site. Some animals/people recover quickly from stings/bites and others react. I hope they are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

Could it be like a camel's hump that stores nutrients and water for the duration of a pregnancy or for winter time? 

It'd be too much of a coincidence to me that they would both get stung in the same place.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are the inner lower eyelid coloring?
How are they today?
It may be worms, check out this older thread, fits it to a tee. 
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/anemic-goat-swelling-in-chest-pic.179401/

Thank you members with these idea's but:
No, too camel hump, goats do not do that. 
No, to breast, goats do not have breasts on the chest. They only have an udder/teats.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

My first thought was edema from wormload. I have always had mine store it in their face as bottle jaw, but it might have moved there instead? Never seen it there but I would still check if they are anemic. 

It's hard to believe that they were both stung in the same place, and it is still swollen like that. 

Goats Rock might be right about it being the CDT? 

Might have cut their chest on something and caused a cyst. But it's still odd that they would have the same injury in both goats. If they were mine I would just shave their chest just to have a better look at it, but I know most people don't like their goats to have crazy haircuts for no reason. 

I have never seen anything like that, hoping you figure out what's wrong.


----------



## WIFarms (Apr 14, 2017)

Does it feel like an abcess? 

I have had overly obese goats get fat deposits in that area but looking at your pictures your goats look like a healthy weight and not obese. 

I don't think it's CL I know there's a lymph node in that area but for two goats to develop exactly the same size abscesses at the same time in the exact same location is a long shot in my opinion. Are they healthy otherwise? Acting normal?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Siva (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello All,

They are fine now and the swelling is completely gone in both of them. The only thing i did was fix up a pipe for them to get salt and minerals. I used to feed them minerals once in a while. But now they have access to it 24 hours a day. It gradually went down. We are super happy. Thank you for all your comments. OH.....AND I USED A BOLT CUTTER TO CUT THE LOCK COLLAR. She has a regular collar now.

Thanks
Chaks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good to hear.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Siva said:


> Hello All,
> 
> They are fine now and the swelling is completely gone in both of them. The only thing i did was fix up a pipe for them to get salt and minerals. I used to feed them minerals once in a while. But now they have access to it 24 hours a day. It gradually went down. We are super happy. Thank you for all your comments. OH.....AND I USED A BOLT CUTTER TO CUT THE LOCK COLLAR. She has a regular collar now.
> 
> ...


Interesting! So could have been a deficiency...


----------

